# Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort



## Anglerboard-Team (1. März 2006)

Die Ereignisse rund um die Vogelgrippe in Mecklenburg - Vorpommern überschlagen sich - teilweise können die Angler nicht mal mehr rausfahren zum angeln oder dürfen das selbst vom Ufer aus nicht.

Das alles ist lokal sehr unterschiedlich geregelt und mit jeder neuen Nachricht gibt es neue Beschränkungen oder alte werden aufgehoben.

Um den Anglern, die dort angeln wollen oder wollten, direkte Infos von vor Ort geben zu können, wollen wir hier ein Liste mit Kontaktadressen von Guides, Bootsvermietern usw. veröffentlichen, damit Ihr Euch da direkt über die momentanen Verhältnisse informieren könnt.

Dieser Service ist selbstverständlich für alle Anbieter kostenlos, da diese alle auch von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind.

Wer als Anbieter kostenlos in die Liste mit aufgenommen werden will, setzt sich bitte mit
marketing@anglerboard.de in Verbindung.




Knurris Angeltouren
An den Fuchsbergen 23
14974 Ludwigsfelde
Tel. 0175-1779861
Fax. 01212-5-26356426
Mail: info@knurris-angeltouren.de 
www.knurris-angeltouren.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Angelwunder.de
Rex und Gary Schober
Guiding und Bootsvermietung ab Hafen Wiek/Rügen 
An der Försterei 6
16515 Lehnitz

info@angelwunder.de
Tel.: (0 3301) 53 86 94
Mobil: (0170) 2455105
www.angelwunder.de 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

angeln-nord-ost
Zoo u. Angelshop
Altes Bollwerk 13
17373 Ueckermümde
Tel./ Fax 039771/25753
Tel. 01607863847 / 01607863871
www.angeln-nord-ost.de
angeln-nord-ost@email.de 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Team Boddenangeln 
info@bodden-angeln.de
www.bodden-angeln.de
Jens Feißel 0160/8125547 (Bootsvermietung, Fischereischeinlehrgänge)
Mathias Fuhrmann 0177/3392272 (Guiding, Leserreise, Teamreisen, andere Angebote)
Torsten Schneider 0152 - 01534244(Guiding Strelasund, Greifswalder Bodden, Nordwest Rügen)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Angelparadies Rügen
18556 Dranske
Telefon 038391 / 93694 
Hotline 0177 / 579 89 28 
Telefax 038391 / 93695
www.angelparadies-ruegen.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Angeln Exklusiv
Stephan Hackbarth  
Fliederweg 6a
17509 Vierow
Email:  fischen@angeln-exklusiv.de
Telefon: +49 (0171) 7219712
www.angeln-exklusiv.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Blinkern.de
Frank Selke
Johann-Gottlieb-Picht-Str. 32
18569 Gingst

Telefon: +49 (0)38305 / 82 147

E-Mail:   frankselke@web.de
Internet: http://www.blinkern.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Petri Heil Guiding und Bootsverleih am Strelasund
Sven Jakob
Steinstrasse 44
17091 Kriesow OT Fahrenholz

Funk: 01749653928

email: info@strelasund-angeln.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Angelführer - Strelasund
Inhaber: Mario Prey
Adresse: Am Rodelberg 8 18510 Abtshagen
Telefon: 038327 - 40 371
Fax: 038327 - 45 486
Mobil: 0162 - 16 33 873
email: mario@angelfuehrer-strelasund.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bahago-Fishing
Jürgen Dahlick
Westpromenade 4
15738 Zeuthen
Tel / Fax 03 37 62 - 7 27 31
Mobil 0179 - 1 24 46 98
www.bahago.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Harald Bork
Burgstr. 13
17438 Wolgast
Tel.: 03836 / 20 36 46
Fax: 038 370 / 252 99
Auf dem Boot: 0170 / 520 63 80
Email: angeln-usedom@web.de 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Angelparadies-Vorpommern
Doris Matzick
Klatzow 14 E
17087 Altentreptow
Telefon: 03961 229963
Fax: 03961 229964
E-Mail: angelparadies-vorpommern@web.de
www.angelparadies-vorpommern.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (17. März 2006)

*AW: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Pressemeldung / Landkreis Rügen - 16.03.06



			
				www.kreis-rueg.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Kein Angelverbot auf Rügen*
> 
> Das Veterinär- und Lebensmittelüberwachungsamt des Landkreises Rügen teilt mit, dass es im Zusammenhang mit der Geflügelpest bei Wildvögeln (Vogelgrippe) kein Angelverbot auf Rügen gibt.
> 
> ...


weitere Informationen gibts auf www.kreis-rueg.de


----------

